# Pelicans while fishing



## HP3 (Feb 12, 2017)

I snapped this picture of some pelicans while launching the boat on Saturday. Thought it was cool enough to share.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 12, 2017)

Neat shot - cool reflections!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 12, 2017)

Definitely cool enough to share!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 12, 2017)

Love the reflections


----------

